Ask HN: Is velocity a good metric to measure team performance? - duykhoa12t
======
_niom_
Short answer is no.

Problem with the velocity is that we developers are really poor in estimates
and the velocity is rarely accurate enough.

So what I would like to recommend is that you first check your definition of
done and then start experimenting with velocity by following how many stories
you get done per week. After 4 weeks calculate the average. Each week through
out put should be fitted in 1 Standard deviation (Normal distribution). Make
it a strict rule that only ready for prod is done done.

This contains a problem that the stories are not equal size but when we
experimented with this we used shirt sizes (S, M, L) and made a rule that only
S and M size stories (Small enough) where only allowed inside the sprint. Our
S was max 2 days and M max 5 days. We got to a point where our through out put
was 3 stories per week (Small team: 2 devs + a test expert).

------
realstuff
No. Agile does not work. Tasks will get delayed, need reviewing, etc, etc. A
task is done when it's done. Deal with it.

~~~
duykhoa12t
I totally agree with you. We tried, but things aren't expected

